# Zzplex Heaver



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Zzplex Graphite Heaver Cut to 10'6" for 8oz-10oz and bait circa 1985.

Wrapped Carolina Blue with black trim wraps circa 1992. 

Fuji Guides.

Recent Cork tape grip (no reel seat, was used with ABU 9000C clamped to rod butt, reel seat was removed to allow better thumb position on large frame ABU)

This particular rod history is that it is the actual blank used to set the former North American distance record of 690'+ or - back in the 1980's. Man who set/held the record then cut the tip down for use as an OBX Drum rod custom built for me and it spent its career on the Planks and beaches of the OBX.

Used for King Fishing and Drum Fishing by me, has accounted for dozens of King Mackerel-Cobia-Drum-Amberjack-Jack Crevalle-and especially Sharks...a whole lot of OBX Sharks.

Located on Hatteras Island, rod has been fished so do not expect mint condition, can strip/rewrap guides and put it to mint for an additional $60 if preferred.

$200 Cash picked up.

$250 US Postal Money Order Shipped in new PVC Tube Continental US.

No Paypal

Can put new 24mm Fuji Graphite Reel Seat on at specified location after payment receipt for an additional $50. (Covers cost of reel seat and labor and epoxy thread sealant.

Will text Pictures with cell phone number PM to me.


----------

